
Ask HN: How to preserve my Flickr, including metadata? - edge17
With the uncertain future of Flickr and Verizon, I no longer want to stay with Flickr. I am wondering if there is a way for me to download&#x2F;transfer my photos to another service AND preserve comments, text, etc attached to that photo?<p>I have many many photos that I&#x27;ve painstakingly written notes about so I can remember the details and I would hate to lose all that effort.<p>If there is no solution anyone can point me to, I may just take it on myself as an opportunity since I know i&#x27;m not the only one that would be happy to make a clean exit from Flickr.
======
Frenchgeek
[http://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=Flickr#Backup_Too...](http://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=Flickr#Backup_Tools)
?

